# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Bemposta  11 de Agosto de 2014

## titobcn

aqui os dejo unas fotos de Bemposta que hice este verano en mi recorrido por los arribes del duero y de galicia, tengo mas fotos de otras presas que ya las ire colocando poco a poco, de momento aqui van estas.

----------

jlois (03-sep-2014),JMTrigos (02-sep-2014),sergi1907 (02-sep-2014),Varanya (03-sep-2014)

----------


## titobcn



----------

jlois (03-sep-2014),JMTrigos (02-sep-2014),sergi1907 (02-sep-2014),Varanya (03-sep-2014),willi (07-sep-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias titobcn.

A ver si hay más foreros que se animan a colgar las fotos de estas vacaciones.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

